# Work for a miner?



## Erski (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi

I'm considering moving to Australia for at least a year in 2012 and I'm interested what are my possibilities to get work in mining industry.
I'm 26 years old married male from Finland and I've got one year of experience in underground work as an all rounder and dumper operator (Tamrock Toro), and three years experience in construction as all rounder, lorry driver and excavator operator (1,5 tons to 33 tons). I've got Finnish blaster license, vocational qualification for construction machine operator, first aid course, work safety course, road work safety course and hot work permit. I'm currently employed by a Finnish mining company.
I've completed high school (lukio), conscription (reserve officer) and studied 1,5 years in National Defence Academy, the Finnish cadet school. I gained very good evaluations, but terminated my studies in the academy by my own will as I wanted to pursue civilian career instead.
I'm in good shape as I've ran three marathons, my cooper's test is 3000+ and I regurarly train with 32-40kg kettlebells, so I'm really not afraid of physical work - quite the opposite actually. I know my English (simultaneous interpreter in NATO seminar for example), I'm social and I know computers as well. I'm willing to work anywhere on the continent.

So what safety courses etc are mandatory for working underground, and is there some sort of gap course to update my blaster license to Australia-compatible one? How immigrant-friendly mining business is anyway? And what other options I have for a visa besides working holiday?

Thanks,
EF


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Erski,

I can provide some suggestions of courses you could undertake. Let me know if you still requre them. In my experience most of the mining companies will provide training. There are of course mandatory medicals, however most training is provided onsite which includes licences. Some companies also have free seminars that are a good source of information.

The most important aspect is experience. That can make the difference and is what a lot of companies look for. Most people start with recruitment agencies and then make contacts internal to mines where they can work directly with the miner.

I am sorry I can't be of assistance with your visa questions.

John


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi John,

My name is Justin. I want to move to Australia to work in mining. I do not have any experience but I am looking for companies what will do on the job training. If you have any advice on companies that off onsite training and sponsorship, I would appreciate that information.

Justin


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Justin,

You have two options, one is to approach companies direct such as Rio Tinto etc and then the other option is labour hire companies. They offer short term contracts where you can get to know the people inside the companies that run the mines.

One option is to take jobs no matter what they are and your qualifications. I have heard of Engineers getting positions as cleaners just to get in. 

Do you have any qualifications? Do you have an idea of where you you want to work and positions you are chasing?


John


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi John,

Thanks for getting back to me. I find your advice helpful. I don't have any experience in any particular area. I know that most companies are looking for experienced workers. However, I am will do anything to get in the door. 

I would like to work in West Australia but I'm not married to that. I would like to learn how to run a grader or a driller but short term, I don't mind driving a dump truck or being a cleaner.

Justin


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Justin,

I am not sure on your visa restrictions and working requirements (not an area I am experienced in) however, without experience you might find it easier if you could turn up ie. visit actual sites and locations. 

In terms of the job types you have mentioned there are trainees and labourer / assistant positions for all of those. Sometimes with the dump truck operators they prefer inexperienced people. However it is also very competitive at this level as they do pay well. For the other roles you would be targetting companies that subcontract to the large sites or oganisations.

I have started another thread with a list of company sites you might be interested in.

Regards


John


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi John,

I would be interested in seeing that list or companies. Because I'm 28, I believe I can get a work and holiday visa. As I find permanent work, I will pursuit the long term options. All I need is an opportunity. Rio Tinto has an inexperience position available in Weipa QLD. The only problem is that they don't provide any accommodations (transporation,housing, food, etc. Also, it doesn't look like there are any apartments or places to live. I guess because no one wants to live out there, they can't get people to work in that area. I'm trying to figure out how to make it work before I attempt to apply there. I guess i could rent a small RV to live in. What do you think about this? Do you know whats the starting rate for a cleaner or dump truck driver in this area?

May I ask what is your experience and/or qualifications in the mining industry?

Justin


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Justin,

I listed those companies in a thread as part of this forum. On a daily basis we prepare resumes for clients either seeking entry or already in the mining sector. This ranges from entry level positions to roles with subcontractors and senior / executive management in mining. The result is a collective view of the sector from a number of perspectives. We have done this for more than ten years now.

I have been to Weipa and have some friends up there. You are right about the accommodation, it is very tight. You could try the local caravan parks for long term options. Ideally you would want your employer to put something up. In relation to your plan to get an RV (campervan etc) it is extremely hot in that area, something that might make that option uncomfortable. This is a very remote area that is mostly accessible by air and part of the year by road (eight hours from the nearest major town, Cairns). The fishing is fantastic however, matched only by the huge numbers of crocodiles. 

I am not sure of the starting wages for those positions. I have heard of Dump Truck Drivers getting $100k and up.

Hope I have been of some assistance.

Regards


John


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi John,

Hope you're doing well. Again, thank you for the information. I'm not completely thrilled about the location of WEIPA but I'm trying to get my foot in the door. They offer a training package for inexperienced workers to use the equipment which is what I need. (is this because there are not enough people to work up in such a remote area? and how much should I expect to get paid as a entry level worker in training?) It's only a 12 month fixed contract so I would probably go to a different area after that time unless they provided better accommodations. By that time, I will have a full year of experience and will have experience operating some of the machines. Here is the listing if you want to take a look. I will attach it at the end of this post.

They say that they don't provide accommodations but I can live with that in exchange for the training. If I have a job, I don't providing my own accommodations.

Thanks for the caravan park tip. I also notice that they have a few lodges and hotels that seem to have reasonable rates.

So, how do you prepare resumes for people who have no experience and make them good enough to be considered by employers? I'm from the United States and an African American male, 28 years old. So is it harder to be considered for a job when you are so far away?

Justin


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

banned from attaching url but it's listed on Rio Tinto's website under inexperienced mining workers wiepa.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Justin,

I found the position you are talking about. I agree that this would be a good place to start as most people would not relocate. Finding accommodation would be your issue and is something to look at. If you are coming by yourself it will not be so bad.

In terms of what to present for this type of application you want to demonstrate that you can do a number of things. These include:

- Work in a practical environment
- Operate plant and machinery
- Follow instruction and direction
- Complete training

The most important aspect for all mining positions in Australia is safety. For the majority of companies this is a major focus.

I am not sure of the pay scale for these positions and this is something that you might be able to negotiate. At this level though that is unlikely.

In my opinion this position is a really good way to start, if you can sort the accommodation and afford to travel there yourself.

John


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi John,
I appreciate your knowledge and help. I explain in my cover letter that I was able to provide my own accommodations so hopefully the fact that i live out of the country is no issue. I already sent them my resume so please keep your fingers crossed for me. Would you mind taking a look at my resume and see if I have conveyed the things that you laid out? Really don't have anyone else to look it over for me and give me feedback. The reality is that I'm sure a computer searches the resume for keyword and if you pass a certain threshold, then someone might take a look at it.

Justin


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

I see that you said you can get over on a working holiday visa. I can't do that, but I wonder if they would consider doing a 457 employer sponsored visa, if I paid my way over there and handled my own accomodations? Like you, I don't care about what my position would be, I just need a foot through the door. Can you possibly pass on the link to the site (only if they are taking multiple applicants, I don't want to take work away from you)?


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

justyintime said:


> Hi John,
> I appreciate your knowledge and help. I explain in my cover letter that I was able to provide my own accommodations so hopefully the fact that i live out of the country is no issue. I already sent them my resume so please keep your fingers crossed for me. Would you mind taking a look at my resume and see if I have conveyed the things that you laid out? Really don't have anyone else to look it over for me and give me feedback. The reality is that I'm sure a computer searches the resume for keyword and if you pass a certain threshold, then someone might take a look at it.
> 
> Justin


Hi Justin,

I am more than happy have a quick look at your resume. If you go to our website you will find a generic e-mail address. Send it through there, attention to me.

Regards

John


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi John, 

Thank you sooo much! I sent my resume to you at the request email address. Please let me know if you receive it.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,

The job is on the Rio Tinto Website. "google Rio Tinto AU" Just go to the career page and type the word "inexperienced" in the search box and the job listing will come up. I haven't gotten a response yet but I'm just gonna wait it out. I also applied at Barminco, ACM, byrnecut through their general email. 

Good Luck,

Justin


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

After reading this thread, I figured out what you had done, and actually went and applied myself. I did have a question though. You were talking about working as a dump truck driver, but I noticed that it only required a type c license. If my google worked right (sometimes the operator makes mistakes, lol) a type c is a basic driver's license, not a CDL. So, my question was, do they require some kind of CDL for their Dump trucks? and if so, can we get their equivelant training here in the US?


----------



## Bauhn (Oct 27, 2011)

You may find that these trucks are operated on private land and never on the road. Maybe they do not need a trucks licence? Our road licences cover up to semi trailers.


----------



## lookn4sun (Dec 2, 2011)

Do you happen to know if we can come over on a international driver's license and use it or do we have to get an Australian license to operate commercial vehicles?


----------



## justyintime (Dec 4, 2011)

I think you can use your international license.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Guys,

The website is correct. In Australia and in this case you don't need anything but a normal driver's licence to get a job as a dump truck operator. They provide all the training for you. I am not sure how your International licence will go however it is the same as a C class licence here so you would think ok. 

Regards


John


----------



## Offshore Migration (Dec 6, 2011)

If you want to work whilst in Australia your visa options are limited. A working holiday visa is a good start as its a foot in the door and allows you to look around. 

Independent skilled migration visa (Temporary) 

If you have recognized qualifications and can accrue 65 points you can apply for a Independent skilled migration visa (Temporary) You may also be eligible for Regional/State sponsorship. You will need to undertake an IELTS English test as part of your visa application. 

An other option is a 457 Sponsored Employee Visa. This is harder in that you need to secure an Employer Sponsorship before you can apply. Again Regional Sponsorship can also assist and you should also undertake and ELTS Test.

Some industries/employers have an Labour agreement in which case it makes it easier to recruit outside workers. Most of these agreements are filled by recruitment companies the requirements to be met vary depending on the agreement

Some mining Companies are offering 'fly in fly-out' employment where they fly in workers from the major capitals for five days on and five days off or in come cases two to three week shifts.

Sponsorship has its draw backs in that you are bound to the sponsor and can not take on additional work beyond the sponsorship agreement. It is possible to change sponsors if need be but this is a hassle. You can only remain without a registered job for about 28 days. You will also need to negotiate the terms and conditions of your employment including travel, relocation and medical insurance. 

This is a quick overview and I hope I have not left anything out. Each case is different and you should consult a Migration Agent or contact the department of Immigration. 

Hope this has been of some help.


----------



## piwko007 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very thx , could use even someone who sponsors a ticket, and the way haha.


----------

